# مطلوب تاجر عقار



## وسيط عقار (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مطلوب تاجر عقار لشراء عقارات بمكة 
الاول 17 مليون منطقة ابراج
الثاني مخطط بمليار داخل حد الحرم
واتس اب 
0559900654


----------

